# pimp my shed..



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

fun little job I finished up...

before










after











some randoms


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

What a difference a little prep and paint can make. :thumbsup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

agreed! Awesome!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> What a difference a little prep and paint can make. :thumbsup:


to slightly turn an old phrase

"A little prep, a little paint, makes the carpenter what he ain't"


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Scholarly,

is your camera a year behind, or was this last year's project?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> to slightly turn an old phrase
> 
> "A little prep, a little paint, makes the carpenter what he ain't"


lol, I had not turned heard that in a long time.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That looks great, I love how you dressed the posts!:thumbsup:


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

nice turnaround


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

daArch said:


> Scholarly,
> 
> is your camera a year behind, or was this last year's project?


its the camera.. sorry about that..



RCP said:


> That looks great, I love how you dressed the posts!:thumbsup:


just some old wood laying around really.. customer was pleased!


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Looks Sweet! I like the hinge accents. Did you use some of that valspar paint I have been hearing so much about :jester:


----------



## colorfulpast (Jun 25, 2009)

Well done! What a difference!


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks SWEET! my friend... what about the main house?


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Looks SWEET! my friend... what about the main house?


I think the owners have now made the shed the main house 

Real nice shed scholarly. Well done mate :thumbsup:

Btw, you dripped some white on the hinge in the last pic :laughing:


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Very nice my friend:thumbup:

That front door looks better than mine, but hey, we never get round to do our own homes, well I don't anyway:no:

Good stuff!


----------



## Uncle Caulky (Jun 20, 2009)

Great before and afters!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

you should put some wheels on that thing, and drag it down the hy!


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Looks SWEET! my friend... what about the main house?


thanks boss..

The main house was vinyl siding.. in good shape too.. just asked me to powerwash the gutters.. I tried to upsell them some painted shutters as they had a few sets that were faded but the guy got all new ones for free cuz he complained to the shutter company:thumbup:



TooledUp said:


> I think the owners have now made the shed the main house
> 
> Real nice shed scholarly. Well done mate :thumbsup:
> 
> Btw, you dripped some white on the hinge in the last pic :laughing:


Yeah, I almost didnt post that pic.. i gotta swing by on tuesday anywya ill fix that spot!!



johnpaint said:


> you should put some wheels on that thing, and drag it down the hy!


:thumbsup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Looks good man: looks like to try your best to do a good job, no matter what you are working on. Pass that work ethic in to your kids.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> Looks good man: looks like to try your best to do a good job, no matter what you are working on. Pass that work ethic in to your kids.


Good advice right there. :thumbsup:


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

thanks john.. no kids yet thou... too expensive!


----------



## michfan (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice. Looks swell.


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

very cool!


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

*What this pimpshack needs is "Signage"*


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

hahahah .. rep for that!


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

IHATE_HOMEDEPOT said:


>



Nice one! Altho I noticed that you spelt "Correctional Facility" wrong, or is 'Ave' an abbreveation? :thumbsup:


----------

